# Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show, Sept. 3rd & 4th, 2011



## Elphaba

Hi everyone,

Is anyone planning on venturing to or vending at this shindig? I go every year and will certainly be browsing, and I'd love to chat with local (or not so local) hobbyists. =) If anyone needs any gesneriads, hit me up. I might have a few I could bring. No charge! Just good homes.

Does anyone fancy a meetup? I live in the Carrboro/Chapel Hill area about 25 minutes from the show's location, and I'd be happy to host a lunch or something! I can also offer up my spare room if anyone's looking to crash or needs a place to stay for the weekend. You'll be serenaded at dawn by Freddie and David, my two finches, but besides that it's pretty nice digs. =)

Any takers? Anyone, anyone? 

Best,
Ash


----------



## zBrinks

I'll be down there vending for Josh's Frogs - make sure to stop by and say hi! I'd be up for a frog get-together Saturday night, if anyone else was down.


----------



## rcteem

I should be there...Ill probably be vending, if tables are still available. I dont have much to sell but do have some froglets of tincs...can bring rarer frogs if bought before hand. Ill have broms as always and maybe a few cuttings too


----------



## frogface

I'll be there.


----------



## botanyboy03

I should be there. I'll be living in Garner by that point in time, moving in about a week.


----------



## Zoomie

I am about 95% sure I'll be making this one looking for deals and steals. 

Not sure if the wife is going to travel with me or stay home and invite Raul the Cabana Boy (he's French you know) over while I'm gone.

Would love to chat with anyone and everyone. Will probably grab a room at some nearby No-Tell Mo-Tel for Saturday night.

Hopefully my 50 build will be wrapped up and I can chase plants, and wood, and um.......Terribilis.

And.....if an extra viv or two accidently fall in to the back of the truck, surely my wife will understand. I hate when that happens.


----------



## rcteem

I will be there with the following frogs:

10 Azureus Froglets
1 Probable Tarapoto Pair
8 Abieso Pepperi Froglets
1 Leuc sub-adult
1 Matecho sub adult

Feeders:
Purple Isos- $15
Orange Isos- $10
Springs- $5

will also have bromeliads and a few uncommon/ rare plant cuttings


----------



## frogface

Ok I'm going to wear some sort of tag that says 'frogface' because I'm a dork and I don't care 

I keep missing you guys at these shows because I don't know who you are.


----------



## rcteem

3 Abieso pepperi left

Ill be in the Black Rainforest Herps shirt and a blue and white trucker cap


----------



## botanyboy03

Well, I'll be in a Plant Delights staff tshirt which is where I work, and I have a ponytail hahaha. I'm a skinny mid 20s guy.


----------



## zBrinks

I'll be standing behind the table with the black tablecloth and white runner that says 'JoshsFrogs'


----------



## frogface

zBrinks said:


> I'll be standing behind the table with the black tablecloth and white runner that says 'JoshsFrogs'


Say, you guys wouldn't happen to be bringing a male Leuc, would you? I have a pair and I think the fella needs a little competition. He's way too lazy. He calls a bit until she makes her way over to him and then he stops and gives her a 'that wasn't me' look.


----------



## rcteem

frogface said:


> Say, you guys wouldn't happen to be bringing a male Leuc, would you? I have a pair and I think the fella needs a little competition. He's way too lazy. He calls a bit until she makes her way over to him and then he stops and gives her a 'that wasn't me' look.


Kris...ive got you covered!!!


----------



## botanyboy03

frogface said:


> Say, you guys wouldn't happen to be bringing a male Leuc, would you? I have a pair and I think the fella needs a little competition. He's way too lazy. He calls a bit until she makes her way over to him and then he stops and gives her a 'that wasn't me' look.


That sounds like my pear shaped non calling variabilis. The male actively pursues the gals, but the larger of the 2 probable females runs away and the smaller seems interested a bit more. Shame on them, they need to get their little golden shiny butts in gear and lay, dammit.

Zac


----------



## rcteem

I will be vending at the Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show on Sept. 3rd & 4th in Raleigh, NC. I will have the following to offer:

Feeders

Fruit Flies- $7
Springs- $5
Spanish Orange Isos- $10
Costa Rica Purple Isos- $15
Dwarf White Isos- $8

Frogs

10 Azureus froglets- $40 each
8 "Abieso" Pepperi froglets- $80 each
1 Proven Leuc Pair- $225
1 Eldorado Pumilio- $80
1 Matecho sub adult- $60
1 Leuc sub adult- $45
1 Unsexed Citronella adult- $90
1 Probable Pair Citronella- $225
1 Yellowback Unsexed adult- $90

Possibly will have Citronella froglets and proven pairs of Azureus too depending if the deal falls through or not.

Supplies-

Live Oak Leaves- $5 per Gallon bag
Magnolia Leaves- $5 per Gallon bag
Sea Grape Leaves- $5 per Gallon bag
Indian Almond Leaves- $1 per leaf
Ficus Elastica Leaves- $1 per leaf
Strangler Fig Leaves- $5 per Gallon bag

Tanks-
18x18x24 custom built tank planted- $270
65 gallon drilled tank- $100

And as always...I will have my collector Broms there too


----------



## Elphaba

Hey all,

It looks like more people are coming than I thought, which is fantastic!  I'll be wandering around -- I'm the Hobbit-y lookin' gal in the green tie-dye shirt. My hair's too frizzy and frotastic to miss. Say hello! Don't be shy! I'm sure not.

Sounds like the perfect time to pick up some supplies, mwahaha... gonna hafta hit you up for some broms, Chris. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface

I'll be wandering and helping out at Chris's table.


----------



## Zoomie

Elphaba said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It looks like more people are coming than I thought, which is fantastic!  I'll be wandering around -- I'm the Hobbit-y lookin' gal in the green tie-dye shirt. My hair's too frizzy and frotastic to miss. Say hello! Don't be shy! I'm sure not.
> 
> Sounds like the perfect time to pick up some supplies, mwahaha... gonna hafta hit you up for some broms, Chris.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone!
> 
> Best,
> Ash


Extra points for Ash for using the word *frostastic*.


----------



## frogface

Elphaba said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It looks like more people are coming than I thought, which is fantastic!  I'll be wandering around -- I'm the Hobbit-y lookin' gal in the green tie-dye shirt. My hair's too frizzy and frotastic to miss. Say hello! Don't be shy! I'm sure not.
> 
> Sounds like the perfect time to pick up some supplies, mwahaha... gonna hafta hit you up for some broms, Chris.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone!
> 
> Best,
> Ash


Don't let her description fool you. Ash is a very pretty girl. So if you go around looking for a hobbit, you'll miss her.


----------



## Elphaba

frogface said:


> Don't let her description fool you. Ash is a very pretty girl. So if you go around looking for a hobbit, you'll miss her.


Aww c'mon now. I do believe I'm blushin' here...


----------



## zBrinks

Anyone interested in doing a small frog get-together after the show Saturday at a local bar or something?


----------



## jcgso

Hi all,
I'll be there vending (Carolina Dart Frogs). Stop by and say hello. I know most of you, but haven't seen some of you in a while.
I will have the following availabe at the show. If anyone wants me to hold anything, just pm me.
Azureus juvies
Green & black auratus froglets
Orange lamasi froglets
Bicolor froglets
1 Azureus female adult
1 Leuc adult male i believe
Possibly mint juvies
2 or three adult almirantes
Cork tubes 
Drift wood
Coco huts
Coco fiber sheets for backgrounds
Sheet moss
Magnolia leaves
Rep cal calcium with vitamin D
GOT FROGS? T-shirts
10 gallon vertical & horizontal vivariums (assorted styles)
Fruit fly culturing kits


----------



## frogface

zBrinks said:


> Anyone interested in doing a small frog get-together after the show Saturday at a local bar or something?


That would be fun. I'll have to let someone else recommend a place. I'm not all that familiar with the area.


----------



## botanyboy03

frogface said:


> That would be fun. I'll have to let someone else recommend a place. I'm not all that familiar with the area.


I'd be down. Don't know too much about Raleigh though either, its been a while since I was at NCSU and I wasnt a party'er then, and even though my work address is Raleigh, the nursery is in Southern Wake County and I generally avoid central Raleigh like the plague.

Oh and Jeff, that Campana auratus pair you sold me really was a pair. I've got 4 froglets, 8 tads, and at least another 3 eggs in the tank.


----------



## rcteem

I know all the bars...lol. I say we go to ugly monkey or the piano bar...all are about 15 min away from the fair grounds...if y'all want somewhere different let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface

Ugly Monkey.. I like the sound of that.


----------



## zBrinks

Sounds good to me


----------



## Shinosuke

New guy here, count me in. I'll be there Saturday if that's when everyone else is meeting. No idea what I'll be wearing but here's a pic. I'm the white guy making the "not as goofy as the other white guy" face (He's a musician, try not to judge).


----------



## frogface

I'm having trouble figuring out which of the white guys is making the goofier face. Couldn't you just be the black guy?


----------



## Shinosuke

I *could*, but then I think my mom would have some explaining to do!
For those still confused I'm wearing the "Save the Loch Ness Monster" tshirt.


----------



## frogface

Maybe we should find a family style restaurant for dinner instead. 

NC 'Booze It & Lose It' crackdown begins Friday :: WRAL.com



> Raleigh, N.C. — State and local law enforcement officers are beginning their "Booze It & Lose It" campaign Friday to remove impaired drivers from North Carolina roads.
> 
> Checkpoints and increased patrols will last through Sept. 5


----------



## zBrinks

frogface said:


> Maybe we should find a family style restaurant for dinner instead.
> 
> NC 'Booze It & Lose It' crackdown begins Friday :: WRAL.com


 That just means we need to find a place within walking distance, lol.


----------



## rcteem

zBrinks said:


> That just means we need to find a place within walking distance, lol.


There is a bar 3 miles from the fair ground


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface

rcteem said:


> There is a bar 3 miles from the fair ground
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So we all sleeping at the fair then? 

Seriously, I don't mind being a designated driver. Would need to drive someone else's vehicle as my truck only seats 2 (and no, I'm not filling up the back of my pick up with drunk froggers).


----------



## billschwinn

frogface said:


> So we all sleeping at the fair then?
> 
> Seriously, I don't mind being a designated driver. Would need to drive someone else's vehicle as my truck only seats 2 (and no, I'm not filling up the back of my pick up with drunk froggers).


Frogface, I want pics of the pile of trashed froggers in the truck, that would be too funny!


----------



## Shinosuke

I made a little shopping list. If you're going to be vending at the show and want to make an early sale PM me! Also, if you're just going to be there like me and have some extra plant clippings or an interesting food you could share I'd love to hear from you.

Here's what I most want to get:
Drift wood to use in a fake background
Repashy calcium plus supplement
assorted mosses, flowers, and plants to set up a new viv
As many different types of tropical isopods as I can reasonably buy
springtails

These things would be nice to have but only if I can find good deals:
Flour beetles
wingless hydei flies (I'd like to try them out on my frogs, see if they like 'em)
small phoenix worms (same as above)
excelsior
ff culture cups
a tank to make a new viv out of, if I can find anything at least as big and cheap as a 29 gallon aquarium
better hygro- and thermometers than the cheapos I have now
assorted leaves for ground litter
assorted cork bark


----------



## JimO

Sounds like my six, yes six, blue jeans, (in different vivs of course) minus the little bit of calling. 


frogface said:


> Say, you guys wouldn't happen to be bringing a male Leuc, would you? I have a pair and I think the fella needs a little competition. He's way too lazy. He calls a bit until she makes her way over to him and then he stops and gives her a 'that wasn't me' look.


----------



## frogface

I haven't seen flour beetles for sale there before, but, I can bring you a culture. Do you want some bean beetles too?


----------



## Shinosuke

Never heard of bean beetles! I just did a bit of googling and they sound like another good backup food to have around.

Yes and please to both bean and flour beetles! I'll PM you about the deet's.


----------



## jcgso

For what it's worth, none of my frogs would eat bean beetles. They would go after them, then spit them out. I'm guessing it's because they are so hard, compared to fruit flies.


----------



## frogface

Really?! All of my tincs, and, the leucs, gobble up bean beetles. My auratus don't seem to like them much but will grudgingly eat them when that's all I've got on hand. 

It seems to take a bit before they get used to them. I like the little dance they do after eating a beetle.


----------



## zBrinks

My frogs LOVE bean beetles - even the thumbnails manage to chow them down.


----------



## Elphaba

Hey all,

Man, the past week and a half has been so topsy-turvy for me! My job told me abruptly that I was going abroad for a couple of months. I packed nearly everything, got my frogs moved over to a sitter's house, made other arrangements -- and was informed two days ago that hey, never mind, I'm staying here. LET ME ANGRY ALL OVER EVERYTHING.

I'd placed an order through UE earlier in the summer and cancelled it a few days ago thinking I didn't want to burden my sitter with still more frogs. DANG IT. I think I might now be looking for some frogs at this show too, since I missed out on my retics.  At least I do get to definitely see everyone! 

Gnarr snarl hiss,
Ash


----------



## frogface

OMG... Now, I'm pissed off too! What a pain.


----------



## zBrinks

I'm now in Raleigh (well, Cary - but I got to enjoy Raleigh rush hour traffic)


----------



## frogface

zBrinks said:


> I'm now in Raleigh (well, Cary - but I got to enjoy Raleigh rush hour traffic)


Yea it was particularly crappy this evening.


----------



## botanyboy03

Yay Cary. So the show supposedly mailed me my get in early tickets that I got last week, but they didnt arrive. So I will be going with my paypal confirmation thingy and will be showing my butt at 9 am if they refuse to let me in. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Shinosuke

I got an email from the show saying that they weren't able to mail out a lot of the tickets due to the hurricane, so just show up with your receipt # and you should be good.


----------



## frogface

Looking forward to seeing everyone. I probably won't get there until 10. Also, I'm always late. Soooo, hope to see you all there 

I'll have bugs for Shinosuke. If anyone else needs beetles, let me know asap so I can bring them to the show.


----------



## zBrinks

I've brought a decent amount of cork flats and tubes to the show. If you ask for it, I'll give you 20% off any cork you want. Some of these tubes are asking to be put in larger vivariums and loaded with epiphytes!


----------



## frogface

I'll be bringing my pumilio El Dorado. My first born <sniff sniff>. If any of you want her (I'm thinking she's female), my original offer of 60 bucks for locals/DB members still applies. She'll be with Jeff at Carolina Darts. If I'm not there, just tell him who you are. 

I would rather sell her to a DB member than a stranger, so I can keep tabs on her


----------



## botanyboy03

See everybody tomorrow. Should be a fun day.


----------

